# Standard Definition TV on a Mini



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

Noobe here.. Ready to take the plunge and replace my Ethernet networked Tivo HD and two Series 2's with a Roamio and Mini's. Big Question, I have a Standard Definition TV on the one of the Series 2's. Has anyone attempted this.. I know the series 1 won't even try to transfer an HD recording from the HD tivo. But with the Mini if it streams an HD from the Roamio what will the SD TV do with it ?? Messed up aspect ratio, or just garbage ??


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

It will work fine. Use the TiVo break-out cable to gets the composite (yellow) output and L-R audio. The mini will down convert to the selected resolution.


----------



## bobdec01 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank You...


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Does the mini come with break out cables? If not, where is the best place to buy?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The breakout cable is NOT included with the Mini. You can get them on Amazon or TiVo.com.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

It's not worth it... An HDTV costs less than the Mini itself.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Has anyone set-up a mini on an old TV that only has coax in?

I'm assuming I could get a breakout cable, and a RF modulator to connect. Is there any known reason this wouldn't work?

I have a mini that is not in use at the moment, and an old 90's tv that only has a coax input (in the basement, only really used for tornado watch/warning & while folding laundry).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> Has anyone set-up a mini on an old TV that only has coax in?
> 
> I'm assuming I could get a breakout cable, and a RF modulator to connect. Is there any known reason this wouldn't work?
> 
> I have a mini that is not in use at the moment, and an old 90's tv that only has a coax input (in the basement, only really used for tornado watch/warning & while folding laundry).


A VCR you don't use anymore that's new enough to have line inputs can take the red, white, and yellow, and send it out as analog channel 3 or 4.

That's how I'm connecting the HD sitting on the upright freezer to the analog SD television sitting on the refrigerator next to it in the kitchen.

And if I ever want to watch one of those old VCR tapes, like the final season of 24, I can do that while I'm washing dishes and peeling vegetables as well.

Also there were RF modulators made for gamers that will do the same thing.

Check your local Craigslist for either.


----------

